# white washing options.



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I am looking around for options to aquire a white washed / pickled look for a pine log home kitchen. Walls are previously stained v-match. The kitchen is too dark for the H.o. She would like it "lighter". 
I have not had very good results with the minwax white wash pickle stain. It is ok for smaller things but sets up too fast for a uniform finish on a larger surface. Also have been told about thinning down white paint, letting it sit and then wipe off. 
Just seeing what you guys may think or any projects anyone has done in the past that may be similar. Thanks.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

In my experience, trying to make something lighter usually doesn't work. You could thin out some plain old white oil paint and work quickly. Sometimes we have two people start at the center of a wall and work out from the center. In general, putting something lighter over a darker thing results in 'ghosting'. It really doesn't make it lighter, it just does the pickling effect you referred to.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that I will be Sanding the old finish off back to bare wood and hopefully get the new pine look back.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Using a deeper tint base paint without tinting it may give you the effect you want. Test it out on scrap first. Generally referred to as a neutral or ultra deep base. These have less solids, titanium dioxide and give a "see through" finish so to say.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

One mix I have used with success is using Emusibond + paint- ( 50 /50 ish- but experiment for the look you want).
My experience has been on raw wood though. But the E-B will give grip and a bit of WB alkydness to it..


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Great tips, thanks guys!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The time I did it we used oil base thinned with penetrol.It was on new oak and looked good when finished.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They do sell a stain for this. I'm thinking that possibly the best scenario for you is to remove the finish you had planned on doing n addition to possibly bleaching the wood, depending on the tone of it. I'm thinking to better align the wood, depending on what it looks like once you get all that stuff off.

The reason why I say that is because pine can sometimes have a yellow tone to it that might fight you a little bit, depending on what you choose to give you the color. 

P.S.
If your local Home Depot doesn't have the white wash for you to try out, you can check over at Sherwin. They actually own Minwax and can order you the stain if that's the way you want to go. At least my store can do that for me. 

Good luck hope it turns out well, post some pics!

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...ing-water-based-stain-61860.html#.UQcswvJrSSo


Pine simply bleached.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like the bleached look. That would lighten the wood a lot. Thanks!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

goodkarmapainting said:


> I really like the bleached look. That would lighten the wood a lot. Thanks!


Just a heads up there are different types of bleach. You'll need a two part bleach in order to get the color out.

Don't use chlorine based because it won't get you the look and even if it did, it would take a 30 coatings to do it. 

Have fun.


----------

